
What the coronavirus forcing me into lockdown's taught me about cooking - kick
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cooking/comments/f0qjm9/what_the_coronavirus_forcing_me_in_lockdowns/
======
kick
This is probably the most interesting thing I've read since the outbreak
started; it's a really fantastic read. I think it gives a more authentic look
at what's actually happening in China compared to the average news outlet's
columns on it, _plus_ it goes into some really fascinating things on cooking.
(The cooking is the main highlight, so maybe I got the order of that list
reversed.)

~~~
majos
Whoa, you weren't kidding. I was prepared for a low-effort Medium post given
the formula "what a slight variation on trend X taught me about topic Y".

Instead, this is by turns an essay about: Chinese life under effective
lockdown, the nature of creativity, the history of food, and actual recipes.
And it does all of those things well!

